# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  اللحن الخفي واللحن الجلي في سورة الفاتحة، وأخطاء أئمة المساجد المشهورين!!

## التبريزي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


قبل البدأ:

س/ من هو القاريء المتقن؟

ج/ القاريء المتقن هو:
1/ من إذا قرأ القرآن لا تعرف جنسيته الجغرافية من نطقه بسبب إتقانه مخارج الحروف!
2/ يمد المد الطبيعي حركتين فقط ولا يتجاوزها إلى ثلاث حركات وأربع ٍ وربما خمس حركات!

س/ ما هي أشهر سورة يخطيء فيها الناس؟
ج/ أشهر سورة هي سورة الفاتحة، حتى أئمة المساجد الكبيرة يخطئون فيها، ومنهم بعض أئمة الحرمين الشريفين خاصة في باب المد الطبيعي وعند الفراغ من القراءة بعد الفاتحة والشروع في الركوع! 
صليت العشاء في أحد المساجد الكبيرة خلف إمام عرفت لا حقا أنه قاريء مشهور، ولم أدرك معه قراءة الفاتحة في الركعة الأولى ، ولكني أدركت قراءته لإحدى السور بعد الفاتحة، فذكرني بقراءة وإتقان شيخ القراء محمود خليل الحصري رحمه الله، ولما قرأ الفاتحة في الركعة الثانية، قرأها بصورة لا توحي بإجادته للفاتحة، بل وتشعر بالضيق لنطقه بعض الكلمات نطقا مغايرا لنطقها الصحيح، ولما استفتح بعد الفاتحة سورة أخرى، قرأها بإتقان تام، فتأكدت لي قناعة منذ سنين، وهي أن الفاتحة يخطيء في تلاوتها كثير من أئمة المساجد، بل وحتى بعض أئمة الحرمين الشريفين..
سلمت عليه بعد الصلاة، وامتدحت قراءته، وقلت له: ما شاء الله، قراءتك متقنة، غير أنها لا تكمل إلا بإتقان فاتحة الكتاب، وتصحيح الأخطاء، فشكرني وقال:
"أعرف أخطائي الثلاثة كذا وكذا وكذا، ولكني عجزت والله عن تصحيحها، فقد حاولت وحاولت، ولستَ الوحيد الذي نبهني...
قلت: لماذا يعجز البعض عن تصحيح قراءته للفاتحة؟
هل هو اللسان الذي تعود عليها منذ الصغر؟
أم أن هناك أسباب أخرى؟
هناك أحد المشائخ يمد حرف الألف في كلمة العالمين مدا زائدا، فنـُبـِّه إلى هذا الخطأ، وحاول أن يعدل من قراته فترة وجيزة ثم رجع إلى قراءته القديمة واستمر عليها.. ويشاهد مثل هذا في القنوات الفضائية التي تعرض صلاة التراويح مثل الفضائية الليبية على رواية قالون وغيرها من القنوات، فتجد المد الطبيعي يُمد مدا يتجاوز الحركتين إلى الثلاث والأربع، وربما يصل أكثر من ذلك خاصة عند الفراغ من القراءة والشروع في الركوع كما أسلفت ذكره.
----------------------------------

أخطاء القراءة:

أخطاء القراءة نوعان:
نوع يغير النطق أو المعنى أو يغيرهما جميعا، ويسمى اللحن الجلي.. وهو لحن مذموم ومحرم يجب تصحيحه.
ونوع يغير النطق ولكنه لا يغير المعنى، ويسمى اللحن الخفي، كزيادة المد الطبيعي زيادة شاذة، أو قصر المد العارض تارة ومده تارة أخرى، أو اختلاس بعض الحركات، وهذا النوع هو الذي يقع فيه أئمة المساجد وطلبة العلم، وحتى يعرف أهمية تجنب اللحن الخفي، أذكركم أن شيخ القراءة المعتبر لا يعطي أجازة لتلميذه في القراءة مالم يتجنب التلميذ هذا النوع من اللحن.. وحكمه عند علماء القراءات الحرمة على العالم، والجواز للجاهل..
----------------------------------

هل التجويد واجب أم مستحب؟

عند علماء التجويد والقراءات: التجويد واجب لوجود النص بالأمر بالقراءة كما أقرأها جبريل الرسولَ صلى الله عليه وسلم وكما أقرأها الرسولُ لأصحابه..
عند العلماء الآخرين: فيه خلاف، لكن المتعارف عليه أن كل أهل فن إذا أجمعوا على شيء، كان هو المقدم، فلو أجمع الفقهاء على مسألة فقهية واعترض عليه غير الفقهاء لم يؤخذ بقولهم..
----------------------------------

اللحن الخفي، واللحن الجلي في الفاتحة:

الحمد:
* لحمد= هناك من لا ينطق حرف الألف، ويختلس الحركة اختلاسا تظن أنه يقرأ: حمد بدون الألف واللام.
*الحمدو= إشباع الضم على الدال حتى يصبح واوا. 
*الحمْـ~ـد=مد الميم مدا شاذا قبل نطق الدال.
*إلحمد=نطق الألف همزا مكسورا...

لله:
*لِلْ لاه= هناك من يقف على اللام الثانية وقفة غريبة.
*للآ ه= مد االألف الطبيعي بعد اللام الثانية مدا غير جائز.
*لله ي= إشباع الكسر بعد الهاء حتى يصبح ياءا، ومثلها الكاف في "مالك"، والصاد في "صراط".

العالمين:
*العآآآلمين= مد الألف الثانية مدا يخرجها من الطبيعي إلى ماهو أكثر من 3 حركات، وهو خطأ شائع ومنتشر بسبب التقليد لبعض أئمة المساجد.
ومثلها في حروف العلة:
الرحمان (ا)،.. الرحيم (ي)،.. مالك (ا)،.. يوم (و)،.. إياك-وإياك (ي،ا)،.. الصراط-صراط (ا)،.. عليهم-عليهم (ي)،.. غير (ي)،.. المغضوب (و)..

إياك، وإياك:
*اياك= بدو تحقيق الهمز،.
*إيـــ~ـــاك= مد الياء مدا زائدا
*إياآآك= مد الألف كما أسلفت ، وهو خطأ منتشر..
*إياكا= إشباع الفتح على الكاف حتى يصير ألفا.
*إيـاك= بدون تشديد الياء لحن جلي يخرج المعنى، فتصبح العبادة متوجهة لغير الله.

نعبد:
*نعبد= فتح الباء عند العامة وهو خطأ شائع
*نعبدْ= اختلاس نطق الضم على الدال فتسمع القراءة على نحو:" نعبدْوإياك"، فيلزم تحقيق نطق الضم على الدال.

نستعين:
*نستاعين= مد الفتح على التاء حتى يخيل للمستمع أن بعد التاء ألفا، ومثلها: التاء في "المستقيم"، والتاء في "أنعمت".

إهدنا:
*هدنا: اختلاس حركة الهمز عند القراءة بالإبتداء..
*إهدنا: قلقلة الهاء الساكنة بحركة غريبة نحو الكسر.

الصراط:
*السراط: كثير من الذين يقرأونها يستبدلون الصاد سينا، وعند كثير من القراء يزيدون المد الطبيعي في الألف مدا زائدا..

الذين أنعمت:
*الذينـَنـْعمت= نقل حركة الهمز وكأن على النون الأولى سكون، أو: إلغاء همزة أنعمت .. 
*أنعمت= كثير من الذين يقرأونها يغنون النون الساكنة بينما إظهارها واجب لوجود حرف العين بعدها.
*أنعمتُ= بضم التاء وهو لحن جلي.

عليهم غير:
*القراءة الصحيحة المتبعة هي عدم الوقف على "عليهم" ، وإنما الوصل إذا قرأ برواية حفص، لأن الوقف لغير حفص، وعلماء القراءات والتجويد لا يجيزون التنقل بين الروايات في القراءة الواحدة إلا من باب التعليم..

المغضوب:
*المقضوب= نطق الغين نطقا هو أقرب لحرف القاف خاصة في بعض الأقاليم..
*المغظوب= نطق الضاد ظاءا أو زاءا وربما يجتمع مع ذلك نطق الغين قافا فيصبح اللحن لحنا جليا..

الضالين:
*الظالين= نطق الضاد ظاءا، وهو مشهور عند العامة وحتى أئمة المساجد، وفي بعض الأقاليم لا يفرقون بين الحرفين نطقا،
*الـ ـضالـ ـين= السكت الزائد على اللام الشمسية عند الشروع في نطق الضاد، ومثلها اللام سكتا أو مدا..
*الضالين= مد العارض للسكون مدا مشبعا بسبب الإنتهاء من قراءة الفاتحة، والصحيح، الإلتزام بالقراءة والرواية، فلحفص القصر والتوسط والإشباع، فبأي الطرق الثلاثة قـُرِأ المد العارض للسكون في "العالمين"، وجب التقيد بهذه الطريقة في "الرحيم" ،"الدين" ، "نستعين" ، "المستقيم" ، "الضالين".
----------------------------------

ملحوظة:

1:ماذكرت آنفا لاحظته بأذني، فإن أصبت، فمن الله التوفيق، وإن أخطأت في بعضها لزم التصحيح، وكل ابن آدم خطاء.
2:أغلب قراءات التراويح لا يعتد بها في تعلم القراءة الصحيحة إلا من بعض المشائخ القليلين مثل المشائخ: عبدالله الجهني، والحذيفي، ومحمد أيوب، والأخضر لو يتحرر من تشديد النطق، والعفاسي والقاريء مصطفى غربي برواية ورش عن نافع... وإن كان بعضهم لا يسلم من الخطأ بسبب قراءة الحدر، أو لسبب آخر..
3:بالنسبة للقراء المعتبرين في القراءات والذين لديهم تسجيلات، فالقاريء الأول بلا منازع هو شيخ القراء محمود خليل الحصري برواية حفص وورش والدوري، ثم الشيخ محمد صديق المنشاوي، وبقية القراء يخضع ترتيبهم لاعتبارات منها حسن الصوت والترتيل.. والقاريء الماهر هو القاريء الذي لا تستطيع أن تكتشف جنسيته الجغرافية من نطقه لمخارج الحروف..

----------


## علي سليم

بارك الله في قلمكم...و الى المزيد من ذا العطاء...يرعاكم الله تعالى

----------


## ضيف الله الشمراني

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا العرض المميز.
وأرجو أن تسمح لي بإضافة بعض الملحوظات.

----------


## التبريزي

> بارك الله في قلمكم...و الى المزيد من ذا العطاء...يرعاكم الله تعالى


وفيك أخي الكريم...رعاك الله وحفظك من كل شر..

----------


## التبريزي

> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا العرض المميز.
> وأرجو أن تسمح لي بإضافة بعض الملحوظات.


وجزاك خيرا..
لا شك أن هناك زيادات يلاحظها البعض، أو تعديلات وتنقيحات..
أضف ملحوظاتك أخي الكريم ولنُخْرج الموضوع في صورة متكاملة لنشرها لتعم الفائدة...
بارك الله فيك...

----------


## ضيف الله الشمراني

من الملاحظات العامة في قراءة بعض الأئمة أن القراءة كلها تكون من الخيشوم ، بمعنى أنها مشربة بنوع غنة 
وكذلك تجد بعضهم مولعا بأكل الحروف ، وخصوصا الهمزة 
وبعضهم لا يحقق المد الطبيعي ، ذكرت ـ وفقك الله ـ أنت من يزيده عن حركته ، وأنا سمعت كثيرا من ينقصه ولا يوفيه حقه.
وبعضهم يقرأ بتراخ وتكاسل ، فلا تخرج الحروف كما ينبغي. 
(يتبع)

----------


## الدكتور صالح محمد النعيمي

بوركت اخي الكريم على هذا التفصيل

----------


## التبريزي

> من الملاحظات العامة في قراءة بعض الأئمة أن القراءة كلها تكون من الخيشوم ، بمعنى أنها مشربة بنوع غنة 
> وكذلك تجد بعضهم مولعا بأكل الحروف ، وخصوصا الهمزة 
> وبعضهم لا يحقق المد الطبيعي ، ذكرت ـ وفقك الله ـ أنت من يزيده عن حركته ، وأنا سمعت كثيرا من ينقصه ولا يوفيه حقه.
> وبعضهم يقرأ بتراخ وتكاسل ، فلا تخرج الحروف كما ينبغي. 
> (يتبع)


بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم، وإضافاتك موفقة وننتظر المزيد، وكلامك في المد الطبيعي أيضا في محله، فإذا كان هناك من يزيده عن 3 حركات، فهناك من ينقصه عن حركتين...وقد نسيتُ  حكم البسملة وسأضعها لاحقا..

----------


## التبريزي

> بوركت اخي الكريم على هذا التفصيل


وبارك الله فيك أيضا أخي الكريم..

----------


## التبريزي

وهنا بعض الفوائد القابلة للنقاش:

الفائدة الأولى

البسملة قبل الفاتحة:
البسملة قبل الفاتحة واجبة بغض النظر عن القول بأنها جزء من الفاتحة أو غير جزء منها، والخلاف إنما هو في الجهر بها، والمشكلة أن البعض يشرع في قراة الفاتحة بدون البسملة ظانا أن ذلك ليس بواجب!!. 

-------------------------

الفائدة الثانية

التلفيق في الروايات والقراءات:
هناك بعض المشائخ تجده عبقريا في الفقه لكنه لا يعرف من أحكام التجويد والقراءات إلا قليلا...
صليت المغرب في مسجد آخر، وكان الإمام مغربيا، يقرأ لحفص ويخلط معها لورش، وبعد الفراغ، سألته...لمن تقرأ ياشيخ؟
قال: لحفص؟
قلت: هل أنت متأكد؟
قال: أخلط معها شيئا لورش من باب النسيان بحكم أنها الرواية المعمول بها عندنا في المغرب.
قلت: هل تدري أن الخلط بين الروايات غير جائز؟
قال: شعرت بنوع من الإثم، لكني استفتيت عالما كبيرا، فأفتاني بصحة القراءة بحجة أن الشرط في الصحة هو التواتر؟
قلت: وهل هو عالم قراءات؟
قال: لا
قلت: كل علماء القراءات والتجويد لا يجيزون ذلك إلا عند التعليم بحيث تقرأ الآية كلها برواية واحدة، ثم تقرأ برواية أخرى، أما التنقل بين الرويات بحجة التواتر في الصلاة فهو عمل غير مقبول...

-------------------------

الفائدة الثالثة

قصر المنفصل:
في الحرم المكي قبل مدة،  وصل الشيخ عبدالله الجهني في قراءته إلى سورة القيامة، وقرأ: "وقيل من راق"، فقرأها بالإدغام ولم يسكت، فقال أحد المصلين: لماذا لم يسكت الشيخ على "من"؟، بينما يسكت عليها بقية أئمة الحرم؟ أليس مخطئا؟
قلت: بل هو مخطيء لو وقف، وقراءته هي القراءة الصحيحة لأنه يقرأ بقصر المنفصل...
قال: وما هو قصر المنفصل؟ المشائخ دائما يسكتون على "من"!!
قلت: المسألة أكبر من جلسة، اسأل من هو عالم بالقراءات، ولا تسأل غيره...وسيشرح لك الأمر... 
----------------------


الفائدة الرابعة....


 يتبع...

----------


## ضيف الله الشمراني

أخي الكريم التبريزي وفقك الله وجزاك خيرا
هذا استدراك على الفائدة الثالثة : نعم يلاحظ على كثير من الأئمة الذين يقرؤون بقصر المنفصل لحفص أنهم يخلطون بين الطرق ، أما بالنسبة لمسألة السكت في المواضع المعروفة ففيها تفصيل ، فإن طريق المصباح بالقصر فيه السكت ، أما طريق الروضة فلا سكت فيه.

----------


## التبريزي

> أخي الكريم التبريزي وفقك الله وجزاك خيرا
> هذا استدراك على الفائدة الثالثة : نعم يلاحظ على كثير من الأئمة الذين يقرؤون بقصر المنفصل لحفص أنهم يخلطون بين الطرق ، أما بالنسبة لمسألة السكت في المواضع المعروفة ففيها تفصيل ، فإن طريق المصباح بالقصر فيه السكت ، أما طريق الروضة فلا سكت فيه.


بارك الله فيك أخي ضيف الله، وأشكرك على ملحوظاتك....
إذا استوى طريق المصباح مع الروضة إلا في باب السكت، وكان القاريء مخيرٌ ، ألا ترى أن السكت إذن أولى خصوصا في الحرمين لعدم الإرباك؟ أم أن من يسكت ويصر على السكت له حجة أخرى؟

عموما، موضوعي قصدت به اجتناب اللحن الجلي عند العامة خصوصا في سورة الفاتحة، والتنبيه إلى أخطاء أئمة المساجد مابين لحن جلي ولحن خفي...


سأضيف ملحوظة سمعتها من إمام مسجد قبل أمس:

يقرأ الفاتحة كلها بنفسين، يقف في النفس الأول على "المستقيم"، ويقرأ نهاية كل آية بالسكون ولا يحرك الحرف الأخير!! فيدغم ميم "الرحيم" في ميم "مالك"...

----------


## التبريزي

للنقاش


الفائدة الرابعة:

هناك من يفاضل بين القراءات أو الروايات، فهل يصح هذا؟
هل يصح أن اسأل: أيهما أفضل؟ رواية حفص عن عاصم؟ أم رواية ورش عن نافع؟

الفائدة الخامسة:

أي القراءات أو الروايات أسهل؟
ولماذا انتشرت رواية حفص أكثر من غيرها؟
ولماذا تراجعت بعض الروايات التي كانت منتشرة كرواية الدوري عن أبي عمرو؟

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

ينبغي على المسلم العناية بكتاب الله حفظا وتلاوة وترتيلا وإن من آكد الواجبات الصلاة ولا تصح صلاة المصلي ما لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب كما قال نبينا عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى التسليم ولعل من معاني الحديث من لم يحسن قراءة الفاتحة التي تعتبر ركنا من أركان الصلاة ولأهمية الفاتحة فقد نظم فيها عدد من علماء الأداء ما يبلغ القارئ حسن أدائها ومن هؤلاء الشيخ الجعبري رحمه الله فقد نظم منظومة سماها الواضحة في تجويد الفاتحة وهي من أجود ما نظم في هذا الموضوع وإليكم المنظومة:


بحمدك ربــي أولَ النظم أبتدي*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*وأهدي صــــلاتي للنبي محمد
وبعد فخذ تجويد أم الكـتاب كي*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*تفوزَ بتــصحيح الصلاة فتهتدي
ففي باءِ باسـم الله خَفِفْ وسينَها*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*فــصَفِ ولامَ اللهِ رقِِِِِقْ وشَدِدي
وفخِم لِرَ الرحمنِ ثم الرجيمِ واشْ*-*-*-*-*-*-* دُدَنْ واحذرِ التَكرارَ والحاءَ فَاجـهَدي
ومالكِ خَفْ من يــا ويومِ اقصُرَنَه*-*-*-*-*-*-* وفي الدينِ صُنْ دالاً عن التاءِ واشدُدي
وإياكَ فاهْمِزْ واشدُدِ الياءَ مخلِصــاً *-*-*-*-*-*-عنِ الجيمِ ثم الكـــافَ صِلْهُ وقََيِِدي
وفي نستعينُ النونَ فافتحْ وعينَهُ اكسِـ *-*-*-*-*-* رَنْ كَقافِ المـــــستقيمِ المُجوَدي
وهاءَ اهدِنا بَيِنْ عن الهــمزِ والصرا *-*-*-*-*-*- طَ فخِمْ وَمِزْ في حـَــرفِهِ المُتَعَدِدي
وأنعمتَ لا تلبَثْ بِنــون وَعَيْنَها*-*-*-*-*-*-*-* فنَعِمْ عليهِمْ بيِنِ الهاءَ واقــــصِدي
ولا تمدُدَنْ ياهُ كـــغيرِ وغَينَهُ*-*-*-*-*-*-*-* فَخَفْ خاهُ كالمغضوبِ واسكِنْهُ تَرشُدي
ولِلضادِ كالضلالِ جوِدْهُ فارِقا*-*-*-*-*-*-*-* لِمَخرَجِهِ وَوَصـــــــفِه  ِ المُتَعَدِدي
ولا تكسُهُ لاماً وظــاءً وجُوِزَتْ*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*- لِعاجِز حـــالٍ ضِمْنَ وجهٍ مُبَعَدي
ويُجزِئُ وجهٌ مِن وجـوهِ خلافِها*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-تواتَرَ نَقْلُهُ فالإطـــــلاقَ قَيِدي
وسُنَ بِبَدءٍ عَمَ سِرُ تَــعَوُدٍ*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*وآمينَ ناسِبْ بعدُ خَفَ اقْـــصُرَ امْدُدي
وشداتُها أربَعْ عَشْرَةََ الوقفُ كامِلٌ*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-بِبَدْءِ الرحـــيمِ الدينِ والتِلْوَ وازْدُدي
وأولُ نِصفَيْها لِتـــظيمِ ربِنا*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*وثانٍ دعــاءُ العبدِ للهِ فاسْنُدي
فإنْ أنت حـــققتَ الذي قد ذكرتَهُ*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-تَبَرّ بِفرضٍ للــقراءةِ مُسنَدي
ولا ربَ إلا اللهُ فاعـــبُدْهُ مخْلِصاً*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-وصلِ على خير الهُداةِ مـــــحمدِ

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=5940

----------


## التبريزي

> وفخِم لِرَ الرحمنِ ثم الرجيمِ 
> 
>  وفي الدينِ صُنْ دالاً عن التاءِ واشدُدي



بارك الله فيك، حبذا تصحيح التصحيف في كلمة الرجيم إلى الرحيم...

 المنظومة تشرح طريقة قراءة الفاتحة على الأداء المطلوب، لكن من لا يعرف التجويد يحتاج إلى تلقين لتطبيق القراءة...

التنبيه إلى الأخطاء يكمل التنبيه إلى حسن الأداء، والفاتحة شأنها عظيم، لذلك يرى بعض أهل العلم أن اللحن الجلي في سورة الفاتحة المخل بالمعنى يبطل الصلاة، فإذا لم يغير المعنى لم تبطل مع بقاء الإثم، وفي غير سورة الفاتحة لا تبطل الصلاة مع اللحن الجلي إلا إذا كان القاريء متعمدا..

استفدت من المنظومة ذكر خطأ قلب الدال تاءا أو قريبا منها في كلمة الدين ..
بارك الله فيك..

----------


## التبريزي

منقحة


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قبل البدأ:

س/ من هو القاريء المتقن؟
ج/ القاريء المتقن هو:
1/ من إذا قرأ القرآن لا تعرف جنسيته الجغرافية من نطقه بسبب إتقانه مخارج الحروف!
2/ يمد المد الطبيعي حركتين فقط ولا يتجاوزها إلى ثلاث حركات وأربع ٍ وربما خمس حركات!

س/ ما هي أشهر سورة يخطيء فيها الناس؟
ج/ أشهر سورة هي سورة الفاتحة، حتى أئمة المساجد الكبيرة يخطئون فيها، ومنهم بعض أئمة الحرمين الشريفين خاصة في باب المد الطبيعي وعند الفراغ من القراءة بعد الفاتحة والشروع في الركوع! 

صليت العشاء في أحد المساجد الكبيرة خلف إمام عرفت لا حقا أنه قاريء مشهور، ولم أدرك معه قراءة الفاتحة في الركعة الأولى ، ولكني أدركت قراءته لإحدى السور بعد الفاتحة، فذكرني بقراءة وإتقان شيخ القراء محمود خليل الحصري رحمه الله، ولما قرأ الفاتحة في الركعة الثانية، قرأها بصورة لا توحي بإجادته للفاتحة، بل وتشعر بالضيق لنطقه بعض الكلمات نطقا مغايرا لنطقها الصحيح، ولما استفتح بعد الفاتحة سورة أخرى، قرأها بإتقان تام، فتأكدت لي قناعة منذ سنين، وهي أن الفاتحة يخطيء في تلاوتها كثير من أئمة المساجد، بل وحتى بعض أئمة الحرمين الشريفين..
سلمت عليه بعد الصلاة، وامتدحت قراءته، وقلت له: ما شاء الله، قراءتك متقنة، غير أنها لا تكمل إلا بإتقان فاتحة الكتاب، وتصحيح الأخطاء، فشكرني وقال:
"أعرف أخطائي الثلاثة كذا وكذا وكذا، ولكني عجزت والله عن تصحيحها، فقد حاولت وحاولت، ولستَ الوحيد الذي نبهني...
قلت: لماذا يعجز البعض عن تصحيح قراءته للفاتحة؟
هل هو اللسان الذي تعود عليها منذ الصغر؟
أم أن هناك أسباب أخرى؟
هناك أحد المشائخ يمد حرف الألف في كلمة العالمين مدا زائدا، فنـُبـِّه إلى هذا الخطأ، وحاول أن يعدل من قراته فترة وجيزة ثم رجع إلى قراءته القديمة واستمر عليها.. ويشاهد مثل هذا في القنوات الفضائية التي تعرض صلاة التراويح مثل الفضائية الليبية على رواية قالون وغيرها من القنوات، فتجد المد الطبيعي يُمد مدا يتجاوز الحركتين إلى الثلاث والأربع، وربما يصل أكثر من ذلك خاصة عند الفراغ من القراءة والشروع في الركوع كما أسلفت ذكره.
----------------------------------

أخطاء القراءة:

أخطاء القراءة نوعان:
نوع يغير النطق أو المعنى أو يغيرهما جميعا، ويسمى اللحن الجلي.. وهو لحن مذموم ومحرم يجب تصحيحه.
ونوع يغير النطق ولكنه لا يغير المعنى، ويسمى اللحن الخفي، كزيادة المد الطبيعي زيادة شاذة، أو قصر المد العارض تارة ومده تارة أخرى، أو اختلاس بعض الحركات، وهذا النوع هو الذي يقع فيه أئمة المساجد وطلبة العلم، وحتى يعرف أهمية تجنب اللحن الخفي، أذكركم أن شيخ القراءة المعتبر لا يعطي أجازة لتلميذه في القراءة مالم يتجنب التلميذ هذا النوع من اللحن.. وحكمه عند علماء القراءات الحرمة على العالم، والجواز للجاهل..
----------------------------------

هل التجويد واجب أم مستحب؟
عند علماء التجويد والقراءات: التجويد واجب لوجود النص بالأمر بالقراءة كما أقرأها جبريل الرسولَ صلى الله عليه وسلم وكما أقرأها الرسولُ لأصحابه..
عند العلماء الآخرين: فيه خلاف، لكن المتعارف عليه أن كل أهل فن إذا أجمعوا على شيء، كان هو المقدم، فلو أجمع الفقهاء على مسألة فقهية واعترض عليه غير الفقهاء لم يؤخذ بقولهم..
----------------------------------

اللحن الخفي، واللحن الجلي في الفاتحة

أولا- أخطاء عامة: 

1-البسملة قبل الفاتحة: 
البسملة قبل الفاتحة واجبة بغض النظر عن القول بأنها جزء من الفاتحة أو غير جزء منها، والخلاف إنما هو في الجهر بها، والخطأ أن البعض يشرع في قراة الفاتحة بدون البسملة ظانا أن ذلك ليس بواجب..

2-مد العارض وقصره: 
المد العارض للسكون فيه القصر والتوسط والإشباع، فبأي الطرق الثلاثة قـُرِأ المد العارض للسكون في "العالمين" وجب التقيد بهذه الطريقة في "الرحيم"، "الدين"،  "نستعين"،  "المستقيم"،  "الضالين"، فالبعض يقصر المد، فإذا وصل إلى الضالين مد العارض مدا مشبعا،، وهناك أيضا من يختلس المد فيمد العارض أقل من حركتين..

3-المد الطبيعي: 
ومثل المد العارض، هناك من يمد المد الطبيعي أكثر من حركتين ربما تصل إلى أربع، وهو خطأ شائع حتى بين القراء الكبار، ويلاحظ ذلك في قراءة صلاة التراويح بشكل واضح، وعلى النقيض هناك من يختلس المد ويقصره إلى أقل من حركتين، والصحيح أن المد الطبيعي يُمد حركتين فقط..  

4-الوصل مع التسكين: 
هناك من يقرأ الفاتحة كلها بنفسين أو ثلاثة، ويقرأ نهاية كل آية بالسكون ولا يحرك الحرف الأخير!! فيدغم ميم "الرحيم" في ميم "مالك"، والصحيح إعطاء كل حرف حركته الصحيحة وعدم التسكين عند الوصل..
******************************  *******

ثانيا- التفصيل:  

الحمد:
* لحمد= هناك من لا ينطق حرف الألف، ويختلس الحركة اختلاسا تظن أنه يقرأ: حمد بدون الألف واللام.
*الحمدو= إشباع الضم على الدال حتى يصبح واوا. 
*الحمْـ~ـد=مد الميم مدا شاذا قبل نطق الدال.
*إلحمد=نطق الألف همزا مكسورا...

لله:
*لِلْ لاه= هناك من يقف على اللام الثانية وقفة غريبة.
*للآ ه= مد االألف الطبيعي بعد اللام الثانية مدا غير جائز.
*لله ي= إشباع الكسر بعد الهاء حتى يصبح ياءا، ومثلها الكاف في "مالك"، والصاد في "صراط".

العالمين:
*العآآآلمين= مد الألف الثانية مدا يخرجها من الطبيعي إلى ماهو أكثر من 3 حركات، وهو خطأ شائع ومنتشر بسبب التقليد لبعض أئمة المساجد.
ومثلها في حروف العلة:
الرحمان (ا)،.. الرحيم (ي)،.. مالك (ا)،.. يوم (و)،.. إياك-وإياك (ي،ا)،.. الصراط-صراط (ا)،.. عليهم-عليهم (ي)،.. غير (ي)،.. المغضوب (و)..

الرحمن الرحيم:
*الرحمن= تحريك النون بحركة غريبة عند الوصل بين الضم والكسر..
*الراء=هناك من ينطق الراء راءا أعجمية، وهناك من يكرر حرف الراء ويجعل لسانه ترتعد بها، والصحيح إخراج الراء مرة واحدة بلصق ظهر اللسان أعلى الحنك..

الدين:
*التين= وذلك بعدم إخراج حرف الدال من مخرجه، ونطقه قريبا من حرف التاء مع عدم التشديد..

إياك، وإياك:
*اياك= بدون تحقيق الهمز،.
*إيـــ~ـــاك= مد الياء مدا زائدا
*إياآآك= مد الألف كما أسلفت ، وهو خطأ منتشر..
*إياكا= إشباع الفتح على الكاف حتى يصير ألفا.
*إيـاك= بدون تشديد الياء لحن جلي يخرج المعنى، فتصبح العبادة متوجهة لغير الله.

نعبد:
*نعبد= فتح الباء عند العامة وهو خطأ شائع
*نعبدْ= اختلاس نطق الضم على الدال فتسمع القراءة على نحو:" نعبدْوإياك"، فيلزم تحقيق نطق الضم على الدال.

نستعين:
*نستاعين= مد الفتح على التاء حتى يخيل للمستمع أن بعد التاء ألفا، ومثلها: التاء في "المستقيم"، والتاء في "أنعمت".

إهدنا:
*هدنا: اختلاس حركة الهمز عند القراءة بالإبتداء..
*إهدنا: قلقلة الهاء الساكنة بحركة غريبة نحو الكسر.

الصراط:
*السراط: كثير من الذين يقرأونها يستبدلون الصاد سينا، وعند كثير من القراء يزيدون المد الطبيعي في الألف مدا زائدا..

الذين أنعمت:
*الذينـَنـْعمت= نقل حركة الهمز وكأن على النون الأولى سكون، أو: إلغاء همزة أنعمت .. 
*أنعمت= كثير من الذين يقرأونها يغنون النون الساكنة بينما إظهارها واجب لوجود حرف العين بعدها.
*أنعمتُ= بضم التاء وهو لحن جلي.

عليهم غير:
*القراءة الصحيحة المتبعة هي عدم الوقف على "عليهم" ، وإنما الوصل إذا قرأ برواية حفص، لأن الوقف لغير حفص، وعلماء القراءات والتجويد لا يجيزون التنقل بين الروايات في القراءة الواحدة إلا من باب التعليم..

المغضوب:
*المقضوب= نطق الغين نطقا هو أقرب لحرف القاف خاصة في بعض الأقاليم..
*المغظوب= نطق الضاد ظاءا أو زاءا وربما يجتمع مع ذلك نطق الغين قافا فيصبح اللحن لحنا جليا..

الضالين:
*الظالين= نطق الضاد ظاءا، وهو مشهور عند العامة وحتى أئمة المساجد، وفي بعض الأقاليم لا يفرقون بين الحرفين نطقا،
*الـ ـضالـ ـين= السكت الزائد على اللام الشمسية عند الشروع في نطق الضاد، ومثلها اللام سكتا أو مدا..
*الضالين= مد العارض للسكون مدا مشبعا بسبب الإنتهاء من قراءة الفاتحة، والصحيح، الإلتزام بالقراءة والرواية، فلحفص القصر والتوسط والإشباع، فبأي الطرق الثلاثة قـُرِأ المد العارض للسكون في "العالمين"، وجب التقيد بهذه الطريقة في "الرحيم" ،"الدين" ، "نستعين" ، "المستقيم" ، "الضالين".
----------------------------------

ملحوظة:
1:ماذكرت آنفا لاحظته بأذني، فإن أصبت، فمن الله التوفيق، وإن أخطأت في بعضها لزم التصحيح، وكل ابن آدم خطاء.
2:أغلب قراءات التراويح لا يعتد بها في تعلم القراءة الصحيحة إلا من بعض المشائخ القليلين مثل المشائخ: عبدالله الجهني، والحذيفي، ومحمد أيوب، والأخضر لو يتحرر من تشديد النطق، والعفاسي والقاريء مصطفى غربي برواية ورش عن نافع... وإن كان بعضهم لا يسلم من الخطأ بسبب قراءة الحدر، أو لسبب آخر..
3:بالنسبة للقراء المعتبرين في القراءات والذين لديهم تسجيلات، فالقاريء الأول بلا منازع هو شيخ القراء محمود خليل الحصري برواية حفص وورش والدوري، ثم الشيخ محمد صديق المنشاوي، وبقية القراء يخضع ترتيبهم لاعتبارات منها حسن الصوت والترتيل.. والقاريء الماهر هو القاريء الذي لا تستطيع أن تكتشف جنسيته الجغرافية من نطقه لمخارج الحروف..


...

----------


## أبوهناء

(ويشاهد مثل هذا في القنوات الفضائية التي تعرض صلاة التراويح مثل الفضائية الليبية على رواية قالون وغيرها من القنوات، )بارك الله فيك أخي على موضوعك القيم.. وبعد أرجو كم سيادتكم اعطاء بعض الامثلة عن الاخطاء التي ذكرتها أعلاه كوني من ليبيا وتهمني جدا ملاحظاتك على مشائخنا الكرام..أنتظر ردك بفارغ الصبر والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## التبريزي

> (ويشاهد مثل هذا في القنوات الفضائية التي تعرض صلاة التراويح مثل الفضائية الليبية على رواية قالون وغيرها من القنوات، )بارك الله فيك أخي على موضوعك القيم.. وبعد أرجو كم سيادتكم اعطاء بعض الامثلة عن الاخطاء التي ذكرتها أعلاه كوني من ليبيا وتهمني جدا ملاحظاتك على مشائخنا الكرام..أنتظر ردك بفارغ الصبر والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


حياك الله أبا هناء...وحيا الله أرض قالون... فليبيا مع تونس هما حسب علمي البلدان الوحيدان اللذان يقرآن بقراءة قالون عن نافع..
ونحن في الرياض كنا نخرج من التراويح ونجتمع في خيمة أحد الأصدقاء وكان يقوم بتسجيل قراءة الشيخ الدوكالي كل ليلة لحبه قراءة الشيخ وحسن ترتيله وصوته الخاشع..
كنت أنصت له،... صوته بالفعل شجي، طريقته في القراءة تجلب لك الخشوع، لكن عيبه الكبير مد الطبيعي مدا زائدا, فمثلا يقرأ:
"الذي هم فيه مختلفون" يقرأها "الذي ~ هم فيه مختلفو~ن، كلا سيعلمون" مع الوصل، أي مد الياء والواو أكثر من حركتين إلى ثلاث أو أربع..وليس ذلك في كل قراءته لكن ذلك هو الغالب....

مشكلة مد المد الطبيعي زائدا عن حده مشكلة عامة، ومثل ذلك مد ما لا يجوز مده بسبب الفراغ من القراءة مثل:
"في عمد ممددة" يقرأها البعض " في عمد ممدد~ة" وذلك بمد الدال لشروعه في الركوع!!

----------


## الحلم والأناة

> عليهم غير:
> *القراءة الصحيحة المتبعة هي عدم الوقف على "عليهم" ، وإنما الوصل إذا قرأ برواية حفص، لأن الوقف لغير حفص، وعلماء القراءات والتجويد لا يجيزون التنقل بين الروايات في القراءة الواحدة إلا من باب التعليم..
> المغضوب:


الوقف والابتداء مذاهب للقراء وغيرهم -حسب التفسير- وليست قراءات

----------


## أبوهناء

حياك وبياك أخي التبريزي:
أرجو أن تستمر في موضوعك القيم هذا من باب الاستفادة طبعا وليس من باب التشهير والتصيد لاخطاء القراء فكلنا نقع فيها إلا من رحم ربك وخاصة عند الامامة فالوقت حينها ضيق والتدارك أحيانا صعبا أو قل مستحيلا كونك مضطر للاستمرار في الصلاة...
وعلى فكرة : ما رأيك في الخطأ الشائع الآخر في قراءة الفاتحة ألا وهو تفخيم نون (نعبد) ؟

----------


## التبريزي

> الوقف والابتداء مذاهب للقراء وغيرهم -حسب التفسير- وليست قراءات


بارك الله فيك، هي مذاهب، فتجد مثلا المصحف المخطوط على رواية حفص من غير وقف،بينما على رواية ورش بالوقف...

 مذهب القائلين بعدم الوقف يرون أن بدء التلاوة بـ (غير المغضوب) قبيح  لتعلقه لفظاً بما قبله لأن في إعراب غير وجهان:
الوجه الأول : صفة (الذين)،
والوجه الثاني : بدل من (الذين)، والصفة أو البدل تابع لما قبله، فكلمة (غير) هنا مرتبطة بما قبلها ارتباطا كاملا..

----------


## التبريزي

> حياك وبياك أخي التبريزي:
> أرجو أن تستمر في موضوعك القيم هذا من باب الاستفادة طبعا وليس من باب التشهير والتصيد لاخطاء القراء فكلنا نقع فيها إلا من رحم ربك وخاصة عند الامامة فالوقت حينها ضيق والتدارك أحيانا صعبا أو قل مستحيلا كونك مضطر للاستمرار في الصلاة...
> وعلى فكرة : ما رأيك في الخطأ الشائع الآخر في قراءة الفاتحة ألا وهو تفخيم نون (نعبد) ؟


أخي أبو هناء..شكرا على اهتمامك...
الموضوع وضعته للإستفادة وتدارك الأخطاء، وأكثر القراء في صلاة التراويح لديهم أخطاء، ولذالك فقراءة التراويح عموما ليست لتعليم القراءة الصحيحة المجازة، ففي أكثرها تلفيق بين الروايات والطرق، وبعض المشائخ الذين يقرأون في صلاة التراويح لديهم لحن خفي خاصة في أحكام المدود، ويلاحظ على بعضهم القراءة بقصر المنفصل من غير الإلتزام بشروط القصر مما أوقعهم في التلفيق بين الطرق والروايات...

أخي الكريم:
من ناحية تفخيم النون في "نعبد"، فهناك من يرققها مع العين على العكس، وهذا يعود إلى اللهجات العامية في كل قطر والتي طغت على اللغة الفصحى، ففي بعض بلاد المغرب العربي تسمع بعض من يقرأ بالترعيد في القراءة فهو يأتي بالصوت مضطرباً كأنه يرتعد من برد أو ألم... وفي مناطق السعودية بعضهم يفخم اللام، وبعضهم يرقق الراء المفخمة، وبعضهم يعطش الجيم كأنها جيما فرنسية، وفي مصر يقلب الجيم والضاد ويفخم ويرقق بعض الحروف، وفي السودان والكويت يلفظون القاف قريبة من الغين، والغين قريبة من القاف، وفي اليمن يشددون بعض الحروف، فينطقون الدال قريبا من الطاء، وفي كل إقليم وقـُطر مثل ذلك...

الحاصل، في كل بلد أخطاء، والقاريء الماهر هو القاريء الذي لا تستطيع أن تكتشف جنسيته الجغرافية من نطقه لمخارج الحروف عند قراءة القرآن..

----------


## الطحاوي الأزدي

> مذهب القائلين بعدم الوقف يرون أن بدء التلاوة بـ (غير المغضوب) قبيح  لتعلقه لفظاً بما قبله لأن في إعراب غير وجهان:
> الوجه الأول : صفة (الذين)،
> والوجه الثاني : بدل من (الذين)، والصفة أو البدل تابع لما قبله، فكلمة (غير) هنا مرتبطة بما قبلها ارتباطا كاملا..


معلومة جديدة بارك الله فيك.

----------


## التبريزي

> معلومة جديدة بارك الله فيك.


وبارك فيك أيضا

----------


## التبريزي

ملحوظة، ووجهة نظر:

قبل مدة من الزمان، كان في الحرمين الشريفين مصاحف على رواية ورش وقالون وربما الدوري وذلك ليقرأ الحججاج والمعتمرون بالرواية المعمول عندهم بها، فأهل المغرب والجزائر وموريتانيا يقرأون في المصاحف المطبوعة برواية ورش، وأهل ليبيا وتونس يقرأون في المصاحف المطبوعة برواية قالون، وأهل السودان وبعض دول إفريقيا على رواية الدوري.. وقد سألت في الحرم المكي قبل أيام بعض الإخوة المغاربة المعتمرين الذين يقرأون بورش في المصحف المطبوع برواية حفص وفيه تكثر أخطاؤهم بأن يقرأوا في المصاحف المطبوعة برواية ورش الموجودة في الحرم، فقالوا: كانت قديما موجودة والأن لم نجدها وقد حاولنا البحث عنها ويبدو أن المصاحف كلها برواية حفص..

مطبعة المصحف الشريف بالمدينة تطبع المصاحف من سنوات على الروايات الأربع الحية، حفص وورش وقالون والدوري...ونتمنى أن يزود المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي بهذه المصاحف الأربعة لخدمة مئات الألوف من الحجاج والمعتمرين القادمين من بلاد المغرب العربي والسودان وبقية إفريقيا، ونتمنى أيضا عند توزيع المصاحف هدايا للحجاج والمعتمرين كما يحدث عند سفرهم أن يعطى المهدى إليه المصحف الذي يقرأ به، فيعطى المغربي مصحف ورش ولا يعطى مصحف حفص، والسوداني يعطى مصحف الدوري والليبي مصحف قالون..وبهذا تعم الفائدة للمهدي والمهدى إليه..

وجهة نظر، وملحوظة أحببت توصيلها، فلعل مبلـَّغا ً أوعى من مبلـِّغ..

----------


## أبو الحسن السلفي

موضوع مهم ومفيد
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الجليس الصالح

> 3:بالنسبة للقراء المعتبرين في القراءات والذين لديهم تسجيلات، فالقاريء الأول بلا منازع هو شيخ القراء محمود خليل الحصري برواية حفص وورش والدوري، ثم الشيخ محمد صديق المنشاوي، وبقية القراء يخضع ترتيبهم لاعتبارات منها حسن الصوت والترتيل.. والقاريء الماهر هو القاريء الذي لا تستطيع أن تكتشف جنسيته الجغرافية من نطقه لمخارج الحروف..
> [/FONT][/SIZE]


لعلكم نسيتم الشيخ :
*محمود علي البنا*
فهو متقن للغاية
وربما يفوق الكثيرين !

----------


## أبومنصور

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الفداء

جزيت خيرا أيها التبريزي.. 
موضوع قيم حقا.

"*الضالين= مد العارض للسكون مدا مشبعا بسبب الإنتهاء من قراءة الفاتحة، والصحيح، الإلتزام بالقراءة والرواية، فلحفص القصر والتوسط والإشباع، فبأي الطرق الثلاثة قـُرِأ المد العارض للسكون في "العالمين"، وجب التقيد بهذه الطريقة في "الرحيم" ،"الدين" ، "نستعين" ، "المستقيم" ، "الضالين"."

ملاحظة نفيسة .. وأقول إضافة إلى ذلك أن هذا التمطيط الذي اعتاده بعض أئمة المساجد في الآية الأخيرة، تراه أكثر وضوحا في نهاية القراءة مما يسبق الركوع مباشرة، بل أكثر من ذلك أنك تجد الإمام يحرص على أن يمشي في التلاوة على نغمة معينة حتى إذا ما وصل الى الآية الأخيرة رأيته يغير تلك النغمة ويمد ذلك المد الطويل وكأنه يقول للناس هذه هي الآية الأخيرة وسأركع الآن!! وهذا أمر ما أنزل الله به من سلطان! ثم ماذا تكون ثمرته (من الوجهة الفقهية)؟ تجد الكثيرين من المصلين - مع فشو الجهل بحكم مسابقة الإمام - يرسلون أيديهم من على صدورهم استعدادا للركوع من قبل أن يكبر الإمام تكبيرة الركوع بل ومن قبل أن ينهي الإمام تلاوته!! 
والذي أظنه والله أعلم أن مصدر هذه العادة والتي تناقلها بعض القراء تقليدا، إنما هو التأثر بمسموعات الغناء واعتياد كثير من المسلمين عليها، وكون تلك المسموعات يكثر فيها التمييز في اللحن والنغم بين نهاية الأغنية وبين بقية أجزائها بصورة واضحة حتى لا يكون ختامها مفاجئا دون إعداد وتمهيد لأذن السامع! فالله نسأل أن يعلم المسلمين أحكام الصلاة والقرءان وأن ينقي تلاوتنا من تلك الشوائب والأدران .. آمين.

وأضيف الى ملاحظاتك أيها الفاضل على أخطاء الأئمة ميل بعض القراء - لا سيما في مصر - إلى الميل بحرف الهاء حتى يصبح قريبا من حرف (غ) الغين (المعجمة).. فلا يخرج الهواء فيها من الصدر كما ينبغي..

----------


## التبريزي

> موضوع مهم ومفيد
> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاك خيرا، وبارك الله فيك..

----------


## التبريزي

> جزاكم الله خيرا


بارك الله فيك..وجزاك خيرا...

----------


## التبريزي

> لعلكم نسيتم الشيخ :
> *محمود علي البنا*
> فهو متقن للغاية
> وربما يفوق الكثيرين !


بارك الله فيك..
محمود البنا من كبار القراء بلا منازع، وكذلك عبد الباسط عبدالصمد في المصحف المسجل برواية حفص (خلافا لمصحفه في ورش)، ومصطفى إسماعيل متقن، وترتيب هؤلاء متقارب مع الشيخ المنشاوي، لكن المرتبة الأولى تبقى بلا منازع لشيخ القراء محمود خليل الحصري..

----------


## التبريزي

> ملاحظة نفيسة .. وأقول اضافة الى ذلك أن هذا التمطيط الذي اعتاده بعض أئمة المساجد في الآية الأخيرة، تراه أكثر وضوحا في نهاية القراءة مما يسبق الركوع مباشرة، بل أكثر من ذلك أنك تجد الامام يحرص على أن يمشي في التلاوة على نغمة معينة حتى اذا وصل الى الآية الأخيرة رأيته يغير تلك النغمة ويمد ذلك المد الطويل وكأنه يقول للناس هذه هي الآية الأخيرة وسأركع الآن!! وهذا أمر ما أنزل الله به من سلطان! ثم ماذا تكون ثمرته (من الوجهة الفقهية)؟ تجد الكثيرين من المصلين - مع فشو الجهل بحكم مسابقة الامام - يرسلون أيديهم من على صدورهم استعدادا للركوع من قبل أن يكبر الامام تكبيرة الركوع بل ومن قبل أن ينهي الامام تلاوته!!


بارك الله فيك، وما قلتـَه أيضا ملحوظة نفيسة، ومثل ذلك مد ما لا يجوز مده بسبب الفراغ من القراءة والشروع في الركوع مثل:
"في عمد ممددة" يقرأها البعض " في عمد مومدآدآة" وذلك بإشباع الضم على العين وإبدال الفتح على الدالين ألفا استعدادا للركوع!!

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

السلام عليك أخي الكريم ورحمة الله وبركاته

استفدتُ من هذه الزاوية فوائد جليلة كثيرة ، فجزاك الله خيراً





> منقحة
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أخطاء القراءة:
> أخطاء القراءة نوعان:
> أولا- أخطاء عامة: 
> 1-البسملة قبل الفاتحة: 
> البسملة قبل الفاتحة واجبة بغض النظر عن القول بأنها جزء من الفاتحة أو غير جزء منها، والخلاف إنما هو في الجهر بها ، والخطأ أن البعض يشرع في قراة الفاتحة بدون البسملة ظانا أن ذلك ليس بواجب ..
> 
> ...


لَم أفهم هذا الجزء من الأخطاء ، فكيف يصنع من قلد مالكاً وترك البسملة في الفاتحة ؟ ، أتُراه مخطئاً ؟ .

----------


## أبوحذيفة-الانصاري

أفدت واجدت بارك الله فيك شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

> منقحة
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمأخطاء القراءة:أخطاء القراءة نوعان:
> أولا- أخطاء عامة: 
> 1-البسملة قبل الفاتحة: البسملة قبل الفاتحة واجبة بغض النظر عن القول بأنها جزء من الفاتحة أو غير جزء منها، والخلاف إنما هو في الجهر بها ، والخطأ أن البعض يشرع في قراة الفاتحة بدون البسملة ظانا أن ذلك ليس بواجب .....



لَم أفهم هذا الجزء من الأخطاء ، فكيف يصنع من قلد مالكاً وترك البسملة في الفاتحة ؟ ، أتُراه مخطئاً ؟ .

----------


## ابو عبد الحق المصرى السلف

من افضل من رتل القرآن صاحب الفضيلة المتقن الشيخ الحصري وبعده ياتى فى نظري الشيخ الخاشع المنشاوى وللعلم الشيخ المنشاوى هو الوحيد الذي لم يختبر من الاذاعة بل العجيب ان الاذاعة ذهبت اليه فى احدى حفلاته واخبرته انها اعتمدته فى الاذاعة المصرية والشيخ البنا متقن ايضا وعبد الفتاح الشعشاعى وغيرهم واستمع اخي للمصحف المجمع للمشاهير الاربعة.

----------


## واحد من الشباب

هذا من التنطع الزائد ..
والتجويد ليس بواجب لقول عامة الفقهاء ..
الأهم أن لايلحن ويغير المعنى ..

----------


## واحد من الشباب

قال شيخ الإسلام في حاشية مقدمة التفسير  :

[ ويسن تحسين الصوت(1) والترنم: بخشوع، وحضور قلب، وتفكر وتفهم.
ينفذ اللفظ إلى الأسماع، والمعاني إلى القلوب قال الشيخ في زينوا القرآن بأصواتكم هو التحسين، والترنم بخشوع، وحضور قلب.لا صرف الهمة إلى ما حجب به أكثر الناس، من الوسوسة، في خروج الحروف(2) وترقيقها وتفخيمها وإمالتها(3) والنطق بالمد الطويل، والقصير، والمتوسط(4) وشغله بالوصل والفصل(5).
والإضجاع والإرجاع(6) والتطريب وغير ذلك، مما هو مفض إلى تغيير كتاب الله(7) والتلاعب به(8).
حائل للقلوب(9)]
قاطع لها عن فهم مراد الرب من كلامه(10) ومن تأمل هدي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -(11) وإقراره أهل كل لسان على قراءتهم(12) تبين له: أن التنطع بالوسوسة في إخراج الحروف ليس من سنته(13).
وقال: يكره التلحين الذي يشبه الغناء(14)]

-----------
(1) لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: «زينوا القرآن بأصواتكم»، وقوله: «ليس منا من لم يتغن بالقرآن»، وغير ذلك، قال النووي: والذي يتحصل من الأدلة، أن حسن الصوت بالقراءة مطلوب، فإن لم يكن حسنا فليحسنه ما استطاع، ولا يخرج بتحسينه عن حد القراءة، إلى التمطيط المخرج له عن حدوده، وتحسينه من غير مراعاة قوانين النغم مطلوب بلا نزاع، وقال الحافظ: ما كان طبيعة وسجية، كان محمودا، وما كان تكلفا وتصنعا، كان مذمومًا، وهو الذي كرهه السلف.
(2) أي: من مواضعها وظهورها وتميزها.
(3) الترقيق: ضد التفخيم، والتفخيم: فتح الشخص فاه بالحرف وتحريك أوساط الكلم بالضم، والكسر، في المواضع المختلف فيها دون إسكانها، والغالب على أهل الحجاز تفخيم الكلام، والإمالة، أن ينحو بالفتحة نحو الكسرة، وبالألف نحو الياء.
(4) أي: ولا صرف الهمة بالنطق، بالمد الطويل، وهو عبارة عن زيادة مط في حرف المد، على المد الطبيعي، ولا النطق بالمد القصير، وهو ترك تلك الزيادة ولا صرف الهمة بالمد المتوسط، وحرف المد: الألف مطلقا، والواو الساكنة، المضموم ما قبلها والياء الساكنة المكسور ما قبلها.
(5) الذي قد جعله طوائف أصلا كبيرا في الوقف، وذكروا: أن الوقف على ثلاثة أوجه، تام وحسن وقبيح وأن التام: الذي يحسن الوقف عليه، والابتداء بما بعده، وأن الحسن هو الذي يحسن الوقف عليه، ولا يحسن الابتداء بما بعده، واستغرب بعضهم هذه التسمية، وأما الوقف على رءوس الآي فسنة لخبر أم سلمة: أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان إذا قرأ قطع آية آية.
(6) الإضجاع في الحركات كالإمالة، والإرجاع، الإعادة والترديد.
(7) أي: وشغل القارئ باله، بالتطريب، وهو الترجيع، والتمديد ونحو ذلك، مما هو مفض إلى تغيير نظم كتاب الله، الذي أمرنا بتدبره، ولأبي داود، عن جابر رضي الله عنه، قال: خرج علينا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ونحن نقرأ القرآن، وفينا الأعرابي والأعجمي، فقال: اقرءوا فكل حسن وسيجيء أقوام يقيمونه كما يقام القدح ويتعجلونه ولا يتأجلونه» أي يبالغون في عمل القراءة كمال المبالغة للرياء، والمباهاة، الشهرة والتأكل ويذهب الخشوع قال الذهبي: القراءة المجودة فيها تنطع وتحرير زائد يؤدي إلى أن المجود القارئ يبقى مصروف الهمة، إلى مراعاة الحروف، والتنطع في تجويدها، بحيث يشغله ذلك، عن تدبر كتاب الله، ويصرفه عن الخشوع في التلاوة حتى ذكر أنهم ينظرون إلى حفاظ كتاب الله، بعين المقت.
(8) أي: وشغله بذلك، مفض إلى التلاعب بكتاب الله، والتنطع والوسوسة المستكرهة.
(9) عن مراد الرب من كتابه، وقال ابن رشد: الواجب أن ينزه القرآن عما يؤدي إلى هيئة تنافي الخشوع، ولا يقرأ إلا على الوجه الذي يخشع منه القلب، ويزيد في الإيمان، ويشوق فيما عند الله.
…وقال الشيخ: الثواب، ورفع الدرجات، والأقدار، على قدر معاملة القلوب، وما يحصل عند تلاوته، من وجل القلب، ودمع العين، واقشعرار الجسم، هو أفضل ذلك.
(10) فينزه كلام الله عن ذلك، وأما التغني بما تقتضيه الطبيعة وتسمح به القريحة، من غير تكلف، ولا تمرين، فممدوح بل إذا خلي وطبعه، واسترسلت طبيعته بفضل تزيين، وتحسين حسن، كما قال أبو موسى، لحبرته لك تحبيرا فإن من هاجه الطرب، والحب والشوق، لا يملك من نفسه، دفع التحزين، والتطريب في القراءة، والنفوس تقبله، وتستحليه.
(11) في تلاوة كتاب الله.
(12) مع تباين نطقهم بالأحرف.
(13) قاله: شيخ الإسلام، وغيره.
(14) وكرهها أحمد، وقال: هي بدعة وروي أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ذكر في أشراط الساعة: أن يتخذ القرآن مزامير، يقدمون أحدهم ليس بأقرئهم، ولا أفضلهم، إلا ليغنيهم غناء.
وقال الشيخ: الألحان التي كره العلماء قراءة القرآن بها، هي التي تتضمن قصر الحرف الممدود، ومد المقصور، وتحريك الساكن، وتسكين المتحرك ونحو ذلك، يفعلون ذلك، لموافقة نغمات الأغاني المطربة، فإن حصل مع ذلك تغيير نظم القرآن، وجعل الحركات حروفا، فهو حرام.

----------


## ئاري احمد

الاخ التبريزي جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع المبارك المفيد جدا 
وقد بدأت بنفسي بتصحيح تلاوتي على ايدي المشايخ لسورة الفاتحة
ثم عممتها على من ادركه من الائمة والقراء في مساجدنا في منطقتنا كوردستان
والحمد لله رب العالمين
ابو عبد الله ( ئاري احمد ) الكردي الباجلاني

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> بارك الله فيك..
> محمود البنا من كبار القراء بلا منازع، وكذلك عبد الباسط عبدالصمد في المصحف المسجل برواية حفص (خلافا لمصحفه في ورش)، ومصطفى إسماعيل متقن، وترتيب هؤلاء متقارب مع الشيخ المنشاوي، لكن المرتبة الأولى تبقى بلا منازع لشيخ القراء محمود خليل الحصري..


بارك الله فيكم جميعا ، موضوع قيم .
نعم الشيخ الحصري رحمه الله هو المقدم في هذا الشأن بلا منازع فهو شيخ القراء ، وكذا الشيخ المنشاوي ، والشيخ البنا ، والشيخ عبد الباسط ، ومعهم الشيخ مصطفى إسماعيل إلا أنه في حرف القاق المكسورة يجعلها قريبة جدا من الكاف ، وهذا مما يستدرك . والله أعلم .

----------


## عماد السكندري

*القول المفيد في حكم التجويد*

----------

